# stubborn cookies



## msmman (Nov 7, 2002)

I have 4 cookies in my temp.internet file that no matter what I do I can't delete them. I tried in internet explorer browser to delete all temporary internet files. I also tried going into the C: and openeing up the temp internet folder and manually delete all cookies. I can delete all the cookies in the folder except for these 4. Please help. I ran a Norton Antivirus of my computer, but it found nothing wrong. How do I delete these stubborn 4 cookies? All the other cookies I acquire, I am able to delete. Thank You Very Much


----------



## msmman (Nov 7, 2002)

When I go to clean out my temp.internet folder or manually go into the C: under temp.internet files to delete my cookies, there are 4 cookies that will not delete. All other cookies I can remove, but these 4 won't go away. They say something like [email protected]. Please help me get rid of these. Thank You Very Much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Go HERE and download Spider. Read the documentation. Make sure you set the option (each time you run it) to check the ENTIRE hard-drive.

You will be amazed at what this utility finds and can delete if you want.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

msmman
Welcome to TSG!
You may want to follow the directions listed in this thread. It explains how to delete cookies using DOS.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=102200&

Let us know if that works for you.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

msmman 
Please only create one thread per problem to avoid confusion. I merged both threads together for continuity.

Dave


----------

